# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Ackerman McQueen

## Pete

NRA is suing them, claiming the ad agency is refusing to turn over detail on how they have been spending money in relation to their long-standing contract.

AM billed them $42M (!!) in 2017 alone.

Regardless of how this is resolved, this could signal an end to a relationship that has lasted almost 4 decades.  It would also mean they would have to drastically reduce their 125 employees based in OKC (another 65 or so are split between Colorado Springs and Washington D.C.

NRA has been running a deficit and is getting tighter about money.  It may also be a way for them to get out of this contract with AM and spend less elsewhere.



NRA Sues Ackerman McQueen, Mercury Group
Mon., Apr. 15, 2019
By Kevin McCauley
 Charlton Heston 
Charlton Heston
The National Rifle Association has sued long-time ad agency Ackerman McQueen and its Mercury Group PR unit for allegedly failing to turn over its business records to justify its billings.

The organization paid Ackerman McQueen more than $42M in 2017.

According to the suit filed in Virginia Circuit Court, the NRA “requested access to material, readily available records that Ackerman and Mercury are contractually obligated to provide,” but the defendants refused to provide them.

The gun group claims it negotiated with AM for access to the records for the better part of a year and its patience has now run out.  

It wants business records including “budgets purportedly approved by the NRA, copies of material contracts for which the NRA is purportedly liable, and readily available performance data—all to inform the judgement of its fiduciaries.”

The NRA claims its contract with AM entitles it upon “reasonable notice” to examine any and all “files, books and records” of both Ackerman and Mercury which pertain to matters covered by the parties’ contract.

AM dismissed the suit as “frivolous, inaccurate and intended to cause harm to the reputation of our company.”

The Oklahoma City-based shop said in a statement: “We will defend our position and performance aggressively and look forward to continuing to serve the NRA’s membership.”

The NRA and AM has worked together for decades and created the high-impact “from my cold, dead hands” messaging of the late actor and five-time NRA president Charlton Heston.

----------


## shawnw

Saw on social media they are moving to the Monarch

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

The 76-member NRA board has split into two factions: A smaller pro-AMc group led by Oliver North, and a larger anti-AMc group that is suing them. The lead attorney representing NRA is William A. Brewer III, who is related to AMc’s two top officials who are his brother-in-law and father-in-law. The suit was filed in Alexandria circuit court.

----------


## Pete

https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-...ffu6FG2-qV3s4g

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Good article. Reading it made me late for work this morning. I would quibble with the dismissive mention of the Chickasaw  Nation, as I believe they are much larger than the NRA.

But  I will say this-Ackerman-McQueen has made the NRA what it is today. If the NRA is the 800lb gorilla in the room now, they would be a 10lb spider monkey without the work of A-M. It would still be 15 old white men in a hangar at Wiley Post meeting once a month, instead of NRA TV and all their other massive efforts across the USA. A-M makes a huge amount of money from the NRA, but the NRA has made much more over the years as a benefit of their partnership. The iconic image of Charlton Heston and "From my cold, dead hands!" is an eternal link to the NRA that was driven by A-M. The NRA was all too willing to bask in the glory of the good times. Complaining about A-M now is disingenuous, IMO.

One other thing: I personally don't like the NRA and what they do and stand for.

----------


## catch22

The typo in the thread title amuses me.  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

> The typo in the thread title amuses me.


lol... fixed it.

----------


## catch22

> lol... fixed it.


I respect your position but disagree on your action  :Smile:

----------


## mkjeeves

North out of leadership grab at the NRA.

https://apnews.com/d5d90ab1596f478c8f20d4dbe3f73979

----------


## d-usa

Interesting times at the NRA...

----------


## Pete

Considering Ackerman McQueen seemed to pull a power play with North in order to oust LaPierre, this can't be good for the OKC agency, especially on top of the existing lawsuit.  

My understanding is the NRA is more than half their book of business and there seems to be a very real chance that relationship is going to end soon or at least be sharply curtailed.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Keep an eye on the results of tomorrow’s NRA board meeting. I would not be surprised if Wayne LaPierre is ousted then, as well. 

Ackerman McQueen is too intertwined with the NRA to be cast aside. AM is not an employee of the NRA, rather, they are a full business partner IMO. AM controls 75% (if not more) of the NRA media and messaging. They could take their NRA TV and all the public face representatives of the NRA ( who are ALL employed by AM) and start their own hard right, 2nd Amendment organization by Friday. And have a larger revenue stream than the NRA would be left with. 

This family squabble will settle quickly. Because the stakes are too high not to.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

The wheels came off in the past two years for several reasons: 1) Trump was elected which eliminated any threats to the 2nd Amendment; 2) NRA revenues fell precipitously; 3) Oliver North was selected as president; 4) AMc created NRATV which paid North off the books; 5) Despite continued mass shootings in the US, the NRA continues to oppose any efforts to keep guns out of the hands of those who clearly shouldn’t have them.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> 5) Despite continued mass shootings in the US, the NRA continues to oppose any efforts to keep guns out of the hands of those who clearly shouldn’t have them.


this is simply not true

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

> this is simply not true


Then please cite the gun control measures that NRA has committed time & resources to promote, at both federal and state levels.

----------


## Pete

LaPierre was just reelected by a unanimous vote of the NRA board.

Ackerman had backed Oliver North in what seemed to be an attempted coup to depose LaPierre, but it failed miserably and North is completely out.


This has to be very bad news for AMc.

----------


## chuck5815

Does all of this Ackerman news put the Monarch Building in jeopardy?

----------


## Pete

> Does all of this Ackerman news put the Monarch Building in jeopardy?


The building was going up before AM decided to go there.

However, I'm sure their move is very much in question now.

----------


## Pete

Just now from the WSJ:

NRA Ad Firm Seeks to End Contract With Gun Group
Ackerman McQueen wants to quit nearly 40-year relationship amid the partners’ legal dispute

Advertising firm Ackerman McQueen Inc. said it was moving to terminate its nearly 40-year relationship with the National Rifle Association, the latest salvo in the dispute between the two longtime partners that has embroiled the NRA in controversy in recent months.

Oklahoma City-based Ackerman McQueen has been the NRA’s ad agency since the 1980s and has been credited with helping to transform the gun-rights group from a grass-roots operation to a powerful national advocacy group. But the two organizations have had a falling out in recent months involving litigation and dueling claims that each has leaked confidential information about their relationship to the media.

The NRA in a lawsuit filed last week accused Ackerman of being behind what it called a failed coup attempt at its recent annual meeting, aimed at ousting NRA Chief Executive Wayne LaPierre. Ackerman countersued, claiming the NRA was looking for pretexts to cancel its contract and seeking as much as $100 million in damages.

In the announcement Wednesday, Ackerman said it had formally provided a notice to terminate its contract with the NRA, claiming the agreement already had been “constructively terminated” by the NRA’s own “inexplicable actions.”

The ad firm said it had implored all parties to stay true to the NRA’s membership, but instead was “attacked in frivolous lawsuits and defamed with made-up stories” peddled to the news media.

The dispute traces to a drive by the NRA to shore up its internal governance practices. The gun-rights group has said it demanded that all vendors submit detailed records to back up invoices to the NRA, and the only vendor that didn’t comply was Ackerman. The NRA paid the ad firm more than $40 million in 2017, the most recent year publicly available.

Ackerman has said it has complied with all authorized demands for records. It also sent several letters to NRA officials, saying it was unable to comply with demands for records related to certain expenses it incurred on behalf of top NRA officials without additional detail from the NRA itself.

Among the expenses was more than $500,000 the ad firm said it allegedly incurred for clothing and travel expenses for Mr. LaPierre, which included suits from a Beverly Hills, Calif., boutique and travel to locales such as Italy and the Bahamas. The NRA has said the expenses were justified, but the letters leaked out after they played a role in an internal NRA board drama that led to the departure of then-NRA President Oliver North.

Ackerman produces the gun-rights group’s NRATV, a venture that includes live video programming. It isn’t clear what will happen to NRATV once the ad agency no longer works for the NRA.

----------


## Pete

"They didn't break up with me; I dumped them first."


Will be very, very interesting to see what happens next for AMc.

I'm sure all their efforts will now turn to saving the Chickasaws as their one remaining large client.


My understanding is the NRA was at least half their billings.

----------


## Pete

Lawsuit: NRA’s Unpaid Bills Could Shutter NRATV
A new lawsuit from an ad agency alleges the gun group hasn't paid more than $1.6 million in bills.

Betsy Woodruff, 
Julia Arciga, 
Asawin Suebsaeng
Updated 06.20.19 3:11PM ET / Published 06.20.19 11:04AM ET 

The National Rifle Association is overdue on more than $1.6 million in unpaid bills, according to a new court filing made by its longtime advertising firm.

On Wednesday, *Ackerman McQueen*, an ad agency that has for years worked with the National Rifle Association and runs the gun group’s media arm NRATV, *filed a motion for a preliminary injunction against the NRA. It’s the latest move in a brutal court battle between the ad agency and the powerful pro-gun organization.*

*It could also spell the death of NRATV,* a pro-Trump online TV network known for its culture-war content. In the filing, the company alleges that it *will have to stop paying 40 percent of its employees in one week if the NRA doesn’t pay what it owes* or give the firm a $3 million letter of credit—which its contract requires if it’s overdue on its bills, according to the suit.

*The ad firm is now taking steps to furlough employees who worked on NRA project*s, according to a declaration from its chief financial officer filed in court.

“AMc requests that the Court issue an injunctive order requiring the NRA to post the $3,000,000 letter of credit mandated by the parties’ contract,” the filing reads. “The alternative is that AMc will be compelled to discontinue all services to the NRA and lose the employees who perform those services forever, incurring costs for severance the NRA is unlikely to pay without litigation.”

“Worse, shut down of those services will give the NRA an opening to claim a breach by AMc—a situation orchestrated by the NRA,” the court document alleges.

An NRA spokesperson said the group is “skeptical” about the filing’s allegations.

The filing specifically cites NRATV on several pages, including a section that states, “While the NRA has made allegations in which they seek to scapegoat AMc for issues relating to NRATV and even problems related to the NRA's own self-governance, AMc has always operated at the direction of the NRA CEO.”

ADVERTISING

*Ackerman claims over 50 percent of its employees work on “projects and services” that include “in-house media production capabilities” for the NRA. The firm also claims 25 percent are “essentially virtual employees” of the gun-rights group*, and most of its Dallas office is “dedicated to support NRA projects and services.”

“The substantial financial damage flowing from the NRA’s ongoing breaches jeopardizes AMc’s continued business existence… AMc will be compelled to terminate many employees who are used on other AMc projects as well as serving the NRA,” the motion reads.

The suit also alleges that the NRA owes the firm more than $1.6 million, based on 11 invoices for “NRATV Programming” and “Monthly Video Support” ranging from $62,000 to $680,000. Because of that failure to pay up, the firm’s “continued existence as a company is now endangered,” the suit says.

The firm also contradicts claims the NRA has made publicly about its former president, Oliver North. The gun group has argued in court that North and Ackerman McQueen have withheld information from them about the nature of his work for the ad firm (North and the firm agreed to produce a documentary series, per NRA filings, but have yet to fully deliver). But according to the ad firm’s new filings, the NRA “directed the amounts of payment” to North.

----------


## mkjeeves

Hate to see people lose their jobs but I'm more than happy to see the NRA media machine imploding.

----------


## Jersey Boss

^ +1

----------


## BoulderSooner

it does sound like the dallas office will be much more effect than the okc office

----------


## Pete

> it does sound like the dallas office will be much more effect than the okc office


Dallas has a small amount of employees and the article says 50% of their total employees are directly involved with the NRA account.

The OKC office will be profoundly affected.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Dallas has a small amount of employees and the article says 50% of their total employees are directly involved with the NRA account.
> 
> The OKC office will be profoundly affected.


they do have 25,000 sqft of office space in dallas ... how much space are they taking in Midtown??

----------


## Pete

> they do have 25,000 sqft of office space in dallas ... how much space are they taking in Midtown??


About 35,000 SF.  But they have 6 floors in Valliance Tower.

----------


## Pete

Today, the NRA shut down NRATV which Ackerman produced.

I just checked and NRATV.com now redirects to the NRA website.


Lots of AMc employees were working on that project.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Today, the NRA shut down NRATV which Ackerman produced.
> 
> I just checked and NRATV.com now redirects to the NRA website.
> 
> 
> Lots of AMc employees were working on that project.


Thoughts and prayers to the employees.

----------


## BoulderSooner

NRAtv from what seems to be availible online was run almost entirely out of Dallas   

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/guns...lawmakers-line

----------


## Pete

> NRAtv from what seems to be availible online was run almost entirely out of Dallas   
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/guns...lawmakers-line


My understanding is Dallas did most the video production but additional AMc employees in OKC were involved in other aspects.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> My understanding is Dallas did most the video production but additional AMc employees in OKC were involved in other aspects.


i think i saw 40% of all AMc employees were involed with that client in some form or fashion

----------


## chuck5815

Crazy to think that things would likely be humming along at Ackerman if Hilary Clinton had taken The Oval.

----------


## jonny d

Kinda wonder why AM didn't try to diversify at all from just the NRA? Now they have to either find new clients or die.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Kinda wonder why AM didn't try to diversify at all from just the NRA? Now they have to either find new clients or die.


No. This is a 38 year partnership that has the NRA as the party at risk, IMO. AMc is the party who has been competent and supportive through the years, and the contracts guiding their partnership are well written and clearly defined. It will cost the NRA money and market share to follow their near 80 year old face down his diminishing road, while AMc can move to Unicorn marketing, or whatever service needs their skills.

----------


## mkjeeves

Sounds like it’s more than just TV:

Infighting at the National Rifle Association exploded Wednesday, when the powerful association severed ties with its longtime public relations firm, suspended operations of its fiery online TV station and lost its top lobbyist.

<snip>

”For Ackerman McQueen, it is time to move on to a new chapter without the chaos that has enveloped the NRA,” the statement continued. “Ackerman McQueen will continue to fight against the NRA’s repeated violations of its agreement with our company with every legal remedy available to us, but we will always be proud of the work that we completed during our 38-year relationship on behalf of the individual citizens that are the NRA.”

https://apnews.com/7c30278f978d47fb9f632cf7a19deaec

----------


## Pete

Also yesterday, in a preliminary ruling in one of the NRA v Ackerman lawsuits, a judge determined that the NRA did not have to immediately pay the $1.6M AMc was demanding as back billings.  Ackerman had claimed they needed that money right away, otherwise they would not be able to pay their staff.

It's hard to believe how ugly this has become after a 38-year relationship and how two very private organizations are now airing their dirty laundry on a daily basis, which is then picked up by big media outlets.

It's especially odd because the relationship was driven primarily by Angus McQueen and Wayne LaPierre who are still very much involved in the two respective organizations.  There has to be a lot more to this than has been made public.

----------


## chuck5815

> No. This is a 38 year partnership that has the NRA as the party at risk, IMO. AMc is the party who has been competent and supportive through the years, and the contracts guiding their partnership are well written and clearly defined. It will cost the NRA money and market share to follow their near 80 year old face down his diminishing road, *while AMc can move to Unicorn marketing, or whatever service needs their skills*.


well, no. i'm quite sure that AM has attempted to diversify its client base, but there is no denying the fact that the market has moved steadily against the Don Draper style Ad Firms for the better part of 15 years. for most businesses, it's just far easier (and cheaper) to advertise through FB or Google. 

And, in the case of Ackerman, things are made worse because the natural client base in Oklahoma is comprised largely of oil and gas companies, most of whom do not need Ackerman's talents because (a) they are too busy overpaying for acreage or half-full office buildings, (b) they have little need for advertising since most consumers don't care who produced the oil -- only that it keeps the late model 3-series running so they can patronize Birra Birra more often than their friends, and (c) they understand that the oil business already faces great public scrutiny for a variety of reasons and associating with Ackerman/NRA would defeat the entire purpose of hiring an ad agency.

----------


## BDK

> well, no. i'm quite sure that AM has attempted to diversify its client base, but there is no denying the fact that the market has moved steadily against the Don Draper style Ad Firms for the better part of 15 years. for most businesses, it's just far easier (and cheaper) to advertise through FB or Google. 
> 
> And, in the case of Ackerman, things are made worse because the natural client base in Oklahoma is comprised largely of oil and gas companies, most of whom do not need Ackerman's talents because (a) they are too busy overpaying for acreage or half-full office buildings, (b) they have little need for advertising since most consumers don't care who produced the oil -- only that it keeps the late model 3-series running so they can patronize Birra Birra more often than their friends, and (c) they understand that the oil business already faces great public scrutiny for a variety of reasons and associating with Ackerman/NRA would defeat the entire purpose of hiring an ad agency.

----------


## Pete

Also, there are a ton of really good, creative and forward-thinking ad firms in OKC.  And all are generally much cheaper than AMc.

All that remains for Ackerman are local relationships.  Besides the Chickasaws, everything else is pretty much the old-boys-club:  OKC Convention and Visitors Bureau, the State Fair, OG&E (if they still have them), the Chamber, etc.

So, if they now need more local business to sustain themselves they are going to be facing fierce competition.

----------


## soonerguru

Back in the day I had to pick up a floppy disc with one photo on it for a former employer. AM billed us $150. I'm surprised the Chickasaws, Chamber, etc. didn't shy away from them over their NRA association. Some of the garbage they pumped onto NRATV came from an intellectual sewer.

----------


## Pete

https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/20...ployees/224110

AMc has effectively laid off all the NRATV employees.

They are officially 'on leave' without pay or benefits and are forbidden from doing any company work.

Looks like AMc won't honor their COBRA benefits unless they sign an NDA, and that is likely to face a legal challenge.

----------


## chuck5815

Definitely sounds like AM is trying to put those Staffers in the Cobra Clutch.

----------


## Rover

> Definitely sounds like AM is trying to put those Staffers in the Cobra Clutch.


It is prototypical behavior of the culture there since Ray stepped down.

----------


## mkjeeves

> https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/20...ployees/224110
> 
> AMc has effectively laid off all the NRATV employees.
> 
> They are officially 'on leave' without pay or benefits and are forbidden from doing any company work.
> 
> Looks like AMc won't honor their COBRA benefits unless they sign an NDA, and that is likely to face a legal challenge.


The NDA says employee can, at their expense, activate Cobra coverage. That’s normal. The employer paying for it conditionally is skeevy. I’m not sure they can have it both ways, letting employee file for post employment legal benefits, while still offering benefits. 

However, I have a friend who has been on indefinite unpaid leave from an oil company with his health insurance covered, for years now.. That’s all he gets, and it’s not Cobra, it’s same as if he were still fully employed. Maybe that’s legal. Maybe  it’s not.   In my former company it was policy that you had to be full time to receive coverage, defined as at least 24 hours a week. We would not be able to do any of the above.

----------


## Pete

^

Keep in mind these people are not getting paid nor are they getting severance.

And of course, not receiving any sort of benefits.

----------


## mkjeeves

> ^
> 
> Keep in mind these people are not getting paid nor are they getting severance.
> 
> And of course, not receiving any sort of benefits.


I know. Which under the law means they have been terminated, are eligible for Cobra and unemployment. Or under ACA file for coverage in the marketplace.

At-will employment.

----------


## Pete

From the Ackerman McQueen home page.  I believe he had been ill with cancer for a while.

----------


## acumpton

https://www.wsj.com/articles/check-f....co/hJ3Ucwf3jq

This is not good news for Ackerman

----------


## Pete

What a mess.  This feud is going to kill or at least seriously injure both sides.

----------


## soonerguru

> What a mess.  This feud is going to kill or at least seriously injure both sides.


Pulling out the microwave popcorn as we speak!

----------


## Pete

Looks like they are moving forward with their plans to relocate to the Monarch Building in Midtown.

They have revised their plans to take less space than originally planned; the grayed-out areas shown below on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floors are labeled 'future expansion'.  (Ground floor will be completely taken by Lingo Construction, and their space is well underway.)

Also, I have not seen any building permits for the announced new media studio which was to be located directly to the east.

----------


## chuck5815

Boar on the floor!

----------


## Pete

NRATV Maker Hits Back at NRA Over ‘Racist’ Charge: You’re Just Covering for Your Own ‘Systemic’ Corruption
Andrew Kirell
Published 10.29.19 1:57PM ET 

Ackerman McQueen (AMc), the ad firm that created NRATV, on Tuesday fired back at the National Rifle Association’s claim that the firm created “distasteful and racist” content, charging that the gun lobbying org is simply covering up for its own alleged “systemic” racism and corruption.

“Ackerman McQueen recognized and handled the offensive imagery on the show, ‘Relentless,’ in a proper fashion, like any media company would,” the ad firm said in a statement to The Daily Beast, referencing the NRA’s recent court filing in an ongoing lawsuit alleging that AMc did nothing to “rein in” its messaging after Relentless featured an image of a kid’s cartoon character in a Ku Klux Klan robe. “We identified those responsible and put new processes and oversight in place. NRA executives acknowledged the corrective action taken by Ackerman McQueen, [and] were satisfied with the response and a couple months later, renewed NRATV for 2019,” the ad firm added

----------


## chuck5815

Wow! I think they’ll look back (someday) and realize that fighting a knock-down drag out lawsuit with one of the worst organizations to ever grace the earth was a bad PR move, which likely cost them goodwill and potential clients. 

They could really use a steady hand right now. A Don Draper type. Not sure that Rev-ie has the required chutzpah to manage this detail.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Wow! I think they’ll look back (someday) and realize that fighting a knock-down drag out lawsuit with one of the worst organizations to ever grace the earth was a bad PR move, which likely cost them goodwill and potential clients. 
> 
> They could really use a steady hand right now. A Don Draper type. Not sure that Rev-ie has the required chutzpah to manage this detail.


That all sounds good, but the NRA relationship represents millions of dollars per month. Incredible amounts of money that employ scores of people. The Don Draper type is what got them to this place in the world. I think it is a crap shoot what type can lead them out of it.

----------


## chuck5815

> That all sounds good, but the NRA relationship represents millions of dollars per month. Incredible amounts of money that employ scores of people. The Don Draper type is what got them to this place in the world. I think it is a crap shoot what type can lead them out of it.


sure, but the relationship is over and the lawsuit only serves as a rather visible reminder that AM may or may not have been padding the bills of not just NRA, but all clients. This should have been settled months ago.

----------


## Richard at Remax

The only people winning in this are the lawyers.

----------


## Pete

Ackerman McQueen has moved into the Monarch Building and this is where they'll be building their new production studio; it's also owned by Midtown Renaissance:

----------


## catch22

> Ackerman McQueen has moved into the Monarch Building and this is where they'll be building their new production studio; it's also owned by Midtown Renaissance:


That building would make an excellent gun range.

----------


## chuck5815

I’d imagine this Stitt v. Tribes situation is working out well for AMc.

I’ve noticed a lot of loose propaganda coming across my OLEDs.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Is that one of the flower wholesale buildings? I recall that by the late 1990s, the wholesale flower business was concentrated in the Broadway Circle corridor, which was roughly the block between Broadway and Robinson on what would be NW 11th.

----------


## Pete

Tammy Payne -- the former KFOR news anchor -- is suing claiming she was emotionally abused by Revan McQueen (CEO) while she was the girlfriend and caregiver of Angus McQueen:

https://oklahoman.com/article/566706...queen-ceo-sued

Asking for $225K plus more and may sue for wrongful termination as well.  Payne was a producer for NRATV and was fired not long after Angus died.

She also sued KFOR when they ended her contract and her last employer before joing AMc, a magazine where she sold advertising.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> She also sued KFOR when they ended her contract and her last employer before joing AMc, a magazine where she sold advertising.


she sounds like a fun employee

----------


## Ronnie Jackson

> she sounds like a fun employee


Exactly — it sounds like she doesn’t party,

----------


## theanvil

Yep, suing her last three employers isn't exactly a great path forward to her next job, huh?

----------


## Richard at Remax

My wife charged me and yelled at me the other day for not cleaning the dishes. I think I'm gonna sue her now

----------


## Mott

> My wife charged me and yelled at me the other day for not cleaning the dishes. I think I'm gonna sue her now


Try the old Rodney Dangerfield, you take the garbage out, you cooked it, didn’t go down well.

----------


## gopokes88

Lol that company is an absolute mess right now. They likely never recover.

----------


## dclark87

I’m wondering if they regret moving to The Monarch. Almost every ad agency I talk with is in enormous trouble right now

----------


## soonerguru

> she sounds like a fun employee


LOL, I know, right? I actually met with her once along with a person who ran that magazine. He was courting me at the time and I didn't have any interest but agreed to the lunch. She was there as well and I remember thinking how cold-blooded and weird she seemed and what a likely nightmare it would be to work with her in any capacity. Thinking back, it's hilarious to think she sued them, too, if the above info is correct.

----------


## Pete

I wonder if she was in Angus' will?

----------


## Pete

Tammy Payne must have gotten paid.

She just dismissed her lawsuit against AMc with prejudice.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Ackerman and NRA trial/lawsuit is now officially over. Both sides have settled.

----------


## Pete

A&M is a small shell of what it was before this all started.

NRA too, for that matter.

----------


## pickles

I can't think of a significant and semi-reputable okc corporate entity that has had a worse reputation as a place to work in my adult life. I have literally never heard a single good thing about it from anyone who has been through there.

----------


## Pete

They are down to very few clients.

I've heard they may lose the Chickasaw account and if so, that will pretty much be the end of them.

What a stunning collapse.

----------


## soonerguru

> I can't think of a significant and semi-reputable okc corporate entity that has had a worse reputation as a place to work in my adult life. I have literally never heard a single good thing about it from anyone who has been through there.


Same. I have known several. Total nightmare. Hard to imagine the culture has changed much.

----------


## Rover

> I can't think of a significant and semi-reputable okc corporate entity that has had a worse reputation as a place to work in my adult life. I have literally never heard a single good thing about it from anyone who has been through there.


I think when Ray ran it it was fine. Angus was another story.

----------

